# Maggie is Kidding - Help?  **Baby Pics



## Laney (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi all, 

I came over from BYC for the help.  I'm usually OK with the goats, but I've never had one Kid before.

Maggie should be an old pro at this.  This is her third time - first with us.  Her first time she had triplets, second she had twins.  Due to the fact that she is now wider than she is tall (pygmy) I'm definitely guessing multiples this time also.

I believe that she has been in labor since at least midnight last night when my husband saw something hanging off of her vulva.  Today when I checked her, I can see what I believe to be her bag of waters pressing outside of her vulva when she is lying down, but it returns back in and closes up when she stands.  She seems comfortable, but HOT.  It's in the high 90's to 100 today.  She's been hugging the shade, but also getting up to eat (that's what she's doing right now, eating).  

How long do I wait for her water to break? I know once that happens the baby/babies will be born relatively quickly.  I've got the vet on notice that I have a goat in labor.  Our other goat that is due this week shows no signs that she is going in the next 24hrs or so.

Thanks for any help,
Laney


----------



## broke down ranch (Aug 10, 2009)

We brought home a VERY pregnant girl back in April. When she would lay down it looked like "something" was coming out. I swear I thought she was having them right then. But when I went in to check on her she stood up and the "something" disappeared back inside her. This was a Friday evening. She dropped 2 little boys the following Monday morning.

Crossing my fingers things are OK for your girl....


----------



## helmstead (Aug 10, 2009)

Sounds like a slight prolapse, I wouldn't be concerned unless she's also showing real labor signs or something comes out and remains out.


----------



## dkluzier (Aug 11, 2009)

Be patient, especially since she's been through it before.  

It's exciting waiting for those first kids isn't it!!  

PICS when they are born, please!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 11, 2009)

helmstead said:
			
		

> Sounds like a slight prolapse, I wouldn't be concerned unless she's also showing real labor signs or something comes out and remains out.


I agree with Kate.  But it is an exciting time and difficult to be patient.


----------



## goat lady (Aug 11, 2009)

It is hard to be patient. I just went threw it, and have two little girls this pass Sunday. Good luck.


----------



## Laney (Aug 11, 2009)

Maggie is still hanging on.  She is finding places in the shade to lay down.  We are concerned that she is now laying down almost all the time.  She hasn't come up to the water all day so we brought a small bucket down to her.  She ignored it while we were there.

She is getting vocal, which is unusual for her.  She has to be pretty riled up to get vocal (like riding in the van).  Of course today it is 96 degrees, being at her due date in this heat is enough to rile anyone up.

On top of that Lil'Mama her fellow preggo has started dripping dark mucous.  So we may have two of them going at once.  Mama has had only one singleton birth before.

This is Maggie before she got wider than she is tall......






This is Lil'Mama (white) and her singleton birth Toro





Laney


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 11, 2009)

Cute goats! 

Hope everything goes fine for you with the births.


----------



## Laney (Aug 11, 2009)

After a LONG afternoon in 96 degree heat we were able to help Maggie deliver one baby.  Lil'Mama disappeared just as a thunderstorm kicked in.  The vet advised us to move Maggie to the goat barn as it was raining where she was.

So we moved her.  Just before the rain hit we found Lil'Mama in the chicken coop, one baby already born.  We were stuck in the barn for about 45 minutes.  When the rain eased I checked on her again...2 babies both boys no problems.

At this point Maggie still hadn't passed the placenta from the first baby and was looking so tired.  I called the vet to see if I should give her calcium drench or just bring her in.  They said to bring her in so we packed her and her first baby up and brought her in.

The second baby was curled up, head tucked into chest and stillborn.  They believe the placenta detached an hour or so before.  They told us there was nothing we could have done to save the baby, and it took them about 25minutes to get the baby out.   Vet doesn't believe that even bringing her in earlier would have saved the baby, that with pygmies sometimes this is the way it goes with twins.

She told us, go home and celebrate three healthy babies and that is what we are going to do.  We have two healthy mothers, and three healthy babies.  That is a success.  I'm disappointed that one of the girls didn't make it but it's just that disappointment.

So, one girl for Maggie, and two boys for Lil'Mama.  The bris will be in one month : ) (j/king)  Frederick is the man!

Laney


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations! 

Pictures? 

 Mitzi


----------



## lilhill (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations on the new babies!


----------



## mully (Aug 12, 2009)

Enjoy the new babies bet they are so cute!!


----------



## Laney (Aug 12, 2009)

Here is the result of all of Maggie's Hard work yesterday.  
I think we are calling her S'more because of her markings.  With the light graham cracker brown on top and the chocolate brown footings.








Lil'Mama snuck in a quick delivery of twin bucklings while we were all busy.  Name will probably be Storm for the silver one as he was born second during a hum dinger of a windy downpour.  The Black one will most likely be called Perseid after the meteor storm.  Astronomical events often have an effect on the ebb and flow of nature and I blame the meteor shower and the storm for the dual deliveries.






Names are tentative until my daughter gets home from camp and we argue with her that none of these kids looks like a bambi.

Laney


----------



## homesteadingcowgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

Names are tentative until my daughter gets home from camp and we argue with her that none of these kids looks like a bambi.   
I think those r great names-very fitting! And really cute babies!!


----------



## lilhill (Aug 12, 2009)

ADORABLE!  I love the tentative names, too.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 12, 2009)

Goats seem to prefer having babies when it's really, really nasty out.  I personally believe it's an evolutionary combo package...a predator protection mechanism, and a hardy offspring mechanism.

If it's nasty out, the coyotes and other predators will be less likely to be on the prowl looking for brand new babies to eat, and the babies that make it through such a rough 'birthday' are more likely to be the stronger, hardier ones anyway..

Win/Win....unless you're a predator or a weak baby, that is..  :/

Cute kiddos.


----------



## RedStickLA (Aug 12, 2009)

Awww I am having kid envy!  I cant wait until my girls are old enough to start kidding. 

BEAUTIFUL babies!  And great names too!

Again Congrats!

Mitzi


----------



## goat lady (Aug 12, 2009)

Congrats. those are some cuties.


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 12, 2009)

just adorable


----------

